
Indian scientists develops Maglev Train with 800 kmph speed - redpillor
https://urbantransportnews.com/indian-scientists-developed-maglev-train-with-800-kmph-speed/
======
downrightmike
Not with overcrowding and people hanging off the sides and riding the roof.

